# CARB & CALORIE COUNTER from Diabetes UK



## clive555555 (Sep 2, 2017)

The book has just arrived, all my prayers answered, simple with lots of photos,
I was diagnosed in early August 2017, and the Calories and Carbs have been a complete mystery to me, Strongly recommend this book to any other newly diagnosed.
Thanks Diabetes UK for the fast delivery of this wonderful book from your online shop
Cheers clive55555


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2017)

Many of our members use this book (there's also a phone app, apparently), I remember when it first appeared - terrific idea!


----------



## Mallory13 (Oct 7, 2017)

Bought this book recently and it really is an eye opener. The pictures and information are clear and educational. I would always keep this book handy and use it daily to manage my carbs intake. I strongly recommend everyone buy this and share it with others, even if they are not diabetic.


----------



## clive555555 (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi Mallory Happy reading and Counting, I'd be lost without mine. Cheers all the best clive555555


----------



## Mallory13 (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks Clive! Best wishes to you and hope you are managing your diabetes okay.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 8, 2017)

After a few years it comes second nature. Good luck & well done for learning


----------



## GracesGrandma (Oct 23, 2017)

clive555555 said:


> The book has just arrived, all my prayers answered, simple with lots of photos,
> I was diagnosed in early August 2017, and the Calories and Carbs have been a complete mystery to me, Strongly recommend this book to any other newly diagnosed.
> Thanks Diabetes UK for the fast delivery of this wonderful book from your online shop
> Cheers clive55555


----------



## GracesGrandma (Oct 23, 2017)

Same here, mine arrived a couple of days ago and already it's my "bible" so easy to follow, great pictures and I love the different sized plates photographed with regard to portion control - brilliant !! Just started on Metformin and suffering from the runs and stomach ache but persevering Diagnosed with Lupus recently so taking Predisnolone which I'm told could be the reason my bloods are spiking rather alarmingly just now, so not feeling well but I cheer up when I open the Carbs and Cals book and decide what to have for my next meal


----------



## clive555555 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Grace, Happy counting great book, I now see food as  How Many Calories?, finding it easier this time round to lose weight. Cheers all the best clive55555


----------



## Edward Vickers (Dec 31, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> After a few years it comes second nature. Good luck & well done for learning



I've been diabetic since the end of August 2016, and to begin with, I was shockingly bad at carb counting, but now, I can do it (mostly) without the book, or food wrappers. From time to time, I guess, and then use the book/wrappers as a guide, just to check that they've not changed, or I've calculated it wrong. It's a good way to learn for when eating out too, as you can't ask for the wrappers from the food in a restaurant


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 31, 2017)

I have been T1 since England WON the world cup.  I am pretty good at "carb guessing". (counting)  Life ! a lot of carb counting !


----------



## clive555555 (Jan 1, 2018)

Edward Vickers said:


> I've been diabetic since the end of August 2016, and to begin with, I was shockingly bad at carb counting, but now, I can do it (mostly) without the book, or food wrappers. From time to time, I guess, and then use the book/wrappers as a guide, just to check that they've not changed, or I've calculated it wrong. It's a good way to learn for when eating out too, as you can't ask for the wrappers from the food in a restaurant


Hi Edward, I was 17 stone+ when I was taken to Hospital with BGL @ 111, that was the end of July 2017, and was diagnosed with Type2 Diabetes, 2XMetformin 500mg + Gliclazide 1X80mg per day, told to loose weight and exercise and self monitor, Today I weigh under 11st 13lbs, My BGL are 31, out of the Diabetes Range so no longer reliant on Medication or Self Monitoring, Counting Cals and Carbs, making a food plan, food diary, buying an exercise bike + a Fitbit with the medication and advice from this forum and medical staff, help me to control my Diabetes. My problem now is, I think of food in Cals and Carbs BUT forget about the WEIGHT !!!!! So my New Years Resolution is to check the weight of my ingredients, + Cals and Cabs. Good Luck Edward All the Best for the New Year.  Cheers clive55555


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jan 7, 2018)

They do carbs and cals smoothies, salads, soups. Same authors.


----------



## clive555555 (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi Hepatopancreato, I would say yes, BUT have just checked Diabetes UK on-line book shop, and no sign of them for sale. BUT did receive an Xmas e-mail, advertising Salads and Smoothies, because I am sure I use to be a "Smoothie", BUT don't know  wot a Smoothie is today? I have found pre-owned books by same authors on E-Bay. Happy Hunting, and enjoy Counting your Cals & Carbs, cheers all the best clive55555


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jan 7, 2018)

On Amazon Clive sorry about that.


----------



## clive555555 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> On Amazon Clive sorry about that.


Hi Hepato-panreato, Don't know wot U sorry about. Long time since I've heard of "NORTHERN SOUL" and Wigan Casino, hope you still dancing man, cheers all the best clive55555


----------



## suzy1953 (May 10, 2018)

hi how can i buy this carbs and cals book please


----------



## clive555555 (May 11, 2018)

Hello  Suzy 1953? 
I recommend buying Direct from DiabetesUK ON-LINE SHOP. Click on SHOP ( @ Diabetes Home). Buy and pay online, it will be delivered promptly and in good condition. Secondly , if you try E-BAY type in the books title, counting  carbs and calories etc, you can buy pre-used, cheaper, delivery uncertain and condition uncertain. When the penny drops counting cals and carbs will greatly improve your Diabetes and general health, guaranteed. It will eventually come second nature, you will see foods as calories and carbs, combined with FOOD DIARY and WEEKLY FOOD PLAN you can't lose. If you down load your favourite Supermarket to your computer, you can seek the cals and carbs in the comfort of your own home, plus at the press of a button it can be delivered to your door. Cheers and all the best, Happy Counting from clive55555



suzy1953 said:


> hi how can i buy this carbs and cals book please


----------



## WHT (Sep 16, 2018)

Got this book and the low-fat meals planner by Carbs&Cals. As recommended by a diabetic nurse. Gives a good estimation of carbs, portion size etc.


----------



## Welshchick28 (May 29, 2019)

Hi , what is the title of this much loved book please ?


----------



## SB2015 (May 29, 2019)

The book is called Carbs & Cals.
You can also get an app on your phone with the same photos, 
which makes it a bit easier to access when out and about.


----------



## Welshchick28 (May 29, 2019)

Thank you so much .


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Jun 9, 2019)

they also do a pocket version, but it has reduced content and no index, so more difficult to use.
.


----------



## Welshchick28 (Jun 9, 2019)

Hi SkinnyLiz,
Thank you so much for your info any help is gratefully received , I feel lost at the moment and first time I have had to have insulin , watching what I eat is now so important after having ketoacidosis attack for the first time and it was apparently  a good thing my son got 999 help when he did . I had 4 paramedics all doing things to me and one said to my son that if he had waited another hour it would have been a different story ! so this book will help enormously , I have to do insulin twice a day and bloods 4 times a day , with district nurses coming twice a day .


----------



## Sharron1 (Jul 9, 2019)

clive555555 said:


> The book has just arrived, all my prayers answered, simple with lots of photos,
> I was diagnosed in early August 2017, and the Calories and Carbs have been a complete mystery to me, Strongly recommend this book to any other newly diagnosed.
> Thanks Diabetes UK for the fast delivery of this wonderful book from your online shop
> Cheers clive55555


Fab book. Purchased it when first diagnosed and a year later I still tender to it


----------



## Anne the artist (Oct 26, 2019)

I had this book delivered today. It looks as though it can answer a lot of questions. I'm working on a 50g of Carbs per meal. However, the book seems to give carbs, but not  how much sugar is contained. I assume, the lower the carbs, the lower the sugar..... I'm pre Diabetic with Hbac of 6.0. I want to keep healthy.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 27, 2019)

Ann - sugar is near enough 100% carbohydrate hence if you know the carb the sugar is within that.

100g carb from sugar will cause you to put on exactly the same amount of weight as 100g carb-worth of tomatoes - the only difference to your body is you'll get more exercise eating the tomatoes and at least there's some fibre and trace elements in toms, so they'd do you more good and not rot your teeth!


----------



## KARNAK (Oct 27, 2019)

Great book Ann, don`t forget the scales, applies to @Welshchick28 too.


----------

